# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Lovecraftian Adventure - Farrow Mansion

## Hermit

It has been much too long since I've posted on here. Hopefully I won't run into another crashed laptop or PC again (*fingers crossed*). 

This is a collection of the current works-in-progress for a Lovecraftian adventure I wrote called "The Progeny of Perseus" that takes place in 1884. I originally came up with the idea about 3 years back trying to make a horror-based "Clue" game. I'm attempting to update the maps and make it playable digitally since my tabletop buddies have all moved and I've moved. To begin, there are the original graph paper maps, then the new GIMP floor-plan maps, then a peek at the partially completed first floor with some furniture and stuffs.

Super-duper thanks to Bogie, Neyjour, Vintyri Project & Mark Oliva, Sockydm, Lokistics, dm142, and many others for their incredible generosity and willingness to let plebs like myself use their awesome art for our own maps. You all inspired me to try making digital maps and battlemaps again after giving up a few years back. 

*Attributions on the last map:
- Neyjour: all of the vases (except the one to the direct north of the double door), and the awesome grey tiles
- Bogie: all of the objects inside the room (except for the blank sheets of paper), the doors, the foot-boards below the doors, the carpet pattern and the cool grey & black diamond tiles
- Sockydm: the stone texture/wall pieces I used for the fireplace
- Ftourini: the blank paper texture/image
- Borysses: wood patterns
- Ransie: wood patterns
- RPG Mapshare: for the rug on the top of the staircase and whoever made this (https://rpgmapshare.com/piwigo/galle...28/category/38) which served as a starting point for the wooden walls which were based on a set of free "Tavern" walls from Lokistics over on deviantart.

If I missed anyone or didn't attribute something please let me know and I'll edit the post.

Any criticism or comments are welcome and thanks for looking!

----------


## Hermit

Here is an update on the map. Walls are done (excluding the deck railing), flooring is done, and all doors are in place.

----------


## Hermit

*Update 2*

I have finished the 1st floor (excluding the outside). This is my first try at fully furnishing an interior, so any criticism or comments would be appreciated. 

Here is the updated attributions/credits list for the items, textures, and content in the house:

- Neyjour: all of the vases (except the one to the direct north of the double door/front doors), the mushrooms and fungi (from Deep Woods and Fantasy Fungi), and the awesome grey tiles (a mod on Bogie's tiles) in the kitchen/storage area, trinkets and powder containers 

- Bogie: all items not specified as contributed by others (includes: chairs, tables, couches, benches,  plates, utensils, stove, hand baskets, crates, barrels, jars, jugs, teapots, chests, cups, trays, plates, coins,  rugs, doors, the foot-boards below the doors, books, bookshelves, lanterns, statues, stage), the carpet pattern and the cool grey & black diamond tiles

- Sockydm: the stone texture/wall pieces used for the fireplace

- Ftourini: the blank paper texture/sheet of paper image

- DM142 (Devianart): a few bookshelves

- Borysses: wood patterns

- Ransie: wood patterns

- J Owen: wood pattern

- PB/Probono: candles, scrolls, and books

- Dundjinni Forums / Bogie's Cartographer's Guild thread for Mapping Elements: cabinets and a few bookshelves

- Edwin Pijpe (on FreeImages.com): some old book stock photos that were turned into png format

- Smithsonian Open Access Images: old newspaper images transferred to png format

- RPG Mapshare: the rug on the top of the staircase, a few of the tables, the waste baskets,  the couch/sofa in the dining room, a few of the books, the blank scrolls, the golden goblets, the wall tapestries, and whoever made this (https://rpgmapshare.com/piwigo/galle...28/category/38) which served as a starting point for the wooden walls which were based on a set of free "Tavern" walls from Lokistics over on deviantart.


As a newbie question -- is a site like PNG Barn or PNG Guru ok to use? I saw a lot of Neyjour's stuff on there that was not credited and there were no attributions/credits on the site, which concerned me so I didn't grab anything from there. They have a lot of good stuff, but I was hesitant to go ahead and download it without being able to attribute it to anyone.

----------


## bkh1914

This looks really good!

A nice layout and you've done a great job with the furnishings.

----------


## Hermit

*Update 3*

---See my above posts for attributions and credits for map elements and textures---

This is my first try on shadow effects using mask layers. Kinda frustrating, but a cool effect.

Only the front room/foyer is done so far.

A few requests for comments now that I know I can at least approximate shadows:

1. Is this dark enough for a shadow or should I try to go even darker? (I didn't want to mask all of the items/furniture so I left it somewhat light)

2. Should this level of shadow continue throughout the entire house? (it is an "empty" house for the purposes of the story)

3. Does the lighting/glow effect on the stairs look alright with the shadows or should I just use plain stairs and allow the shadow to create the lighting effect?

----------


## bkh1914

I like a fairly bright universal lighting and a lighter shadow effect because it's easier to see the objects in the rooms.
However, some people love dark and barely visible.

One idea for the wall shadows is to have two levels of shadow.
First, a darker one on the floors, like you currently have.
Second, a thinner and lighter shadow above the furnishings to still provide a slight shadow effect for items that are against the walls.

About the stairs.  One convention is that stairs become lighter as they rise to the next level and darker as they descend to the level below.
The other convention is to have uniformly lighting on the stairs and to use the step shadows to show the up/down direction. That works, but often the direction isn't obvious at a quick glance.

----------


## Hermit

Thank you for the ideas and suggestions. I tend towards "dark and barely visible" in my personal tastes, although I've never tried putting shadows on a map before. I do want the players to still be able to see  :Wink: 

I hadn't thought about doing two levels of shadow, but that makes sense and would look better than the single level of shadow I have now.

I'll try out both of the approaches for the stairs and see how they look. I had added the glow because I used the candle and lantern as light sources and wanted some reflection/warmth from them to show on the stairs. The stairs currently lead to a wrap-around balcony on the second floor overlooking the foyer/front room so I'm planning on adding some shadow to indicate that as well.

Also, I ended up re-orienting the study/office/library room as you suggested and it looks much better to me. Thanks!

----------


## Hermit

So as I'm beginning to work on the second floor I realized I had included the front steps and steps off of the front and back-side decks. When I make the steps it makes the parchment background look a little strange, so I decided to try making a "realistic" outdoor area. I realize that the steps are not included in these pictures - I am still working on them as I am not great at stone textures and I'm trying to take my time  :Razz: 

Does the parchment background look alright, or does the more realistic background look better?

Any comments or critiques on this would be appreciated, and I won't be upset if you don't like it. 


p.s. - I added some mud smears in the theater room that fit in with the story that this map is for. I think they look alright, but if you have any critiques of that I am open to changing it.

----------


## Gadiouka

I prefer the parchement background, the colors match better and it makes the house stand out. You could keep the realistic version but lighten a bit the green parts? I like the mud smears very much, they look very realistic.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks for the input! I think I will go with the parchment background. As you said, it helps the house stand out more.  And thanks for the compliment on the mud smears  :Smile:

----------


## Tiana

I would try sandwiching the texture on overlay over the green, I really think it's missing something without the green mud smears on the stairs, though otherwise I like the parchment.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks for the suggestion  :Smile:  I'm not deleting any layers, so I can always try something new. I like the grass and mud as an idea, but I don't think they look great as I'm not good at colors or brushes yet. I'll see what I can do with an overlay of the parchment texture with the grass/mud and update the thread with a few new versions. I also finished the stone steps so those will be included with the new updates.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks for the input and suggestions for the outside of the map. I made a few different versions now that I have the stone steps done so you can get a better idea of what I am intending the final version to look like.

As before, I don't really know what I like more on this so any comments or critiques are welcome  :Smile: 




> I would try sandwiching the texture on overlay over the green, I really think it's missing something without the green mud smears on the stairs, though otherwise I like the parchment.


I don't know if I did the overlay correctly (I'm still neanderthaling my way around GIMP at this point), but the 3rd image has the parchment layer set to "overlay" on top of the "painted" grass and mud layer.

----------


## Tiana

Yeah, that's a good first way to start messing with texture overlaying. Although now that I see what you're going for with the steps the parchment alone might make it stand out better, I do like the layer overlay of the texture on the grass/mud. I fool around a lot with those layer blend modes and textures, that was a significant part in how I got started with digital art so I've always been fond of the result.

----------


## Hermit

Alrighty, I have all of the steps more or less done. I may mess with the colors and brightness, but the shapes are done. With the steps done, I am leaning towards what Tiana suggested with the overlay of the parchment texture over the grass/mud layer. As I've stated before, I tend towards "dark and moody" or "dark and barely visible"  :Razz:  so my personal choice would be the darker version of the outside with the overlay. I'm including 4 versions that I currently have, although any other suggestions or ideas are welcome for how to do the outside of the house.

Thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

The maps are looking good, I like the 4th yard the best.

----------


## Tiana

I like the fourth yard the best too. And you would not be alone with liking dark and moody best. Suggestion if you like the dark and moody. Copy everything merged at the end, and then, desaturate that and crank its contrast, and then set that on an overlay, or soft light. You could also delete the central part, feathering the edges out, so that you get this gloom outside and the brighter colors of the original assets inside.

----------


## Hermit

Glad to know I'm not alone haha. I already took the parchment overlay and cranked down both the "lightness" and "saturation" to get the dark outside effect, but I hadn't thought about doing it with another full copy of the image. That should look really good, I'll test it out and post up the result. 

I really appreciate the suggestions because I was looking to give the image a "gloomy" appearance but didn't really know how I was going to do it (originally I was just going to do a shadow layer over the outside because I finally figured out how to do that  :Razz: ). Thank you!

----------


## rdanhenry

For this purpose, dark and moody is definitely the way to go. If you were prepping materials for a Wodehousean romp, light and fluffy would be the way to go, but for Lovecraftian, totally dark and moody. It's "The Shadow Over Innsmouth" not "The Bright Sunny Skies Over Innsmouth".

----------


## Hermit

> For this purpose, dark and moody is definitely the way to go. If you were prepping materials for a Wodehousean romp, light and fluffy would be the way to go, but for Lovecraftian, totally dark and moody. It's "The Shadow Over Innsmouth" not "The Bright Sunny Skies Over Innsmouth".


I definitely agree. Although, I now want to see a chibi or pastel version of Innsmouth called "Bright and Sunny Innsmouth"  :Very Happy: 





> Suggestion if you like the dark and moody. Copy everything merged at the end, and then, desaturate that and crank its contrast, and then set that on an overlay, or soft light. You could also delete the central part, feathering the edges out, so that you get this gloom outside and the brighter colors of the original assets inside.


So I spent some time messing with various levels of darkness and shadow/gloom on the outside of the house. I took a copy of the outside of the image and did as you suggested, completely desaturating it and really ramping the contrast, then setting it on overlay (I messed with "soft light," but there didn't seem to be much of a difference). I really like the effect and ended up adding a smattering of darker areas and a darker, smudged border around the building itself.

While I enjoy how it looks, I did end up realizing that I need to redo the shadowing inside if I add this effect because the inside is now _MUCH_ brighter than the outside  :Razz: . I'm posting up the 4th image from the last update along with a few variations on the opacity of the overlay layer that creates the gloom. The new images are at 25%, 50%, 75%, and 100% opacity, respectively. I'm leaning towards 50% or 75% because 25% doesn't seem to be enough and 100% seems to be a bit too dark.

I know the decks and steps are still at full brightness. I'm intending to shadow them to match the outside with their own mask layer after I figure out how dark the actual outside will be.

----------


## Hermit

So I decided to go with the 75% opacity on the outside shadow layer. After messing with a few other options and testing out percentages between 50% and 75%, I liked that one the best. It is a *little* dark, but it shows some of the shadow variation I added to the ground and the border around the house without being too dark.

After that decision was made I started to shade the decks and stairs on the outside of the house. I had originally planned to use the flat-topped posts on the deck railing as full-height (going to the roof over the covered deck) and not shade them the same, or at all, compared to the rest of the railing. But when I did that, it stuck out so much that it took away from the look I wanted and distracted from the shading, so I ended up shading over the whole railing and the whole deck in the same tone. I think I've achieved the "dark and moody" feel that I was going for on the outside, but still have some details and variation to add. Any comments or critiques of the shadows/shading on the outside is welcome!

Then, with the outside *relatively* finished, I started to work on the shadows indoors. Since the outside became much darker I had to start over on the indoor shadows and darken them quite a bit. I am planning on adding a few more light sources in most of the rooms so that it is not entirely shadowed, but I am still going for a "gloomy" look on the interior. The shadow on the inside is the tone/level of darkness I think I want to start with and then add darker shadows around objects and light areas around candles and lanterns and such and I still need to figure out how to add the second floor balcony shadow around the front room.

As of right now, I do not plan on shading or adding shadow to the walls or the doors. Any opinions on that would be appreciated since I don't know if having those pieces at full brightness takes away from the darkness in the rest of the house.

----------


## Hermit

After starting on the 2nd floor I went back to look at the 1st for some dimensions and realized I had made a pretty significant error.  I have an entire set of rooms on the 2nd floor being supported by nothing but an inaccessible, walled-in space on the 1st floor. So, I went back to the 1st floor and added a stable/carriage house with a small fungal farm to support the 2nd floor rooms (thanks to Neyjour for all of the rad fungi images  :Very Happy: ).  I ended up shading this area pretty darkly since it is outside, not lit, and is also an interior space. Let me know what you think on the new part and if it comes across as a stable/carriage house at all lol.

Minor update to the design of the map. Because I had to build this new section, I noticed that the plain black lines demarcating what areas where inaccessible on the first floor looked very much out of place against the rest of the fairly realistic design. I used the same walls from the fireplace and some curved stone walls (both from Sockydm on Deviantart) to close off those areas. I darkened the stone walls quite a bit because I didn't want them to distract from the rest of the floor-plan, but still give a hard line of where the "outside" and "inside" began. Since these areas are inaccessible I figured the darkness helped to blend the walls in with the surrounding areas and separate them from the main structure.

I am now done with the 1st floor, except for indoor shading (which I may not do if I import this map into Roll20...still not sure).

Thanks for looking and any comments or critiques are welcome.

*Current List of Attributions*

- Bogie: all items not specified as contributed by others (includes: chairs, tables, couches, benches,  plates, utensils, stove, hand baskets, crates, barrels, jars, jugs, teapots, chests, cups, trays, plates, coins,  rugs, doors, the foot-boards below the doors, books, bookshelves, lanterns, statues, stage, preset workshop table), the carpet pattern and the cool grey & black diamond tiles

- Neyjour: all of the vases (except the one to the direct north of the double door), the mushrooms and fungi (from Deep Woods and Fantasy Fungi), the awesome grey tiles (a mod on Bogie's tiles) in the kitchen/storage area, trinkets and powder containers, and the shovels

- Tiana: woven baskets

- Lokistics: "tavern wall" set for stable/carriage house walls

- Sockydm: the stone texture/wall pieces used for the fireplace, tower, and cellar walls

- Ftourini: the blank paper texture/sheet of paper image (used for the background texture and separately throughout the house), the wood texture for the front deck steps

- DM142 (Devianart): a few bookshelves

- Borysses: wood patterns

- Ransie: wood patterns

- J Owen: wood pattern

- PB/Probono: candles, scrolls, and books

- Dundjinni Forums / Bogie's Cartographer's Guild thread for Mapping Elements: cabinets and a few bookshelves

- Edwin Pijpe (on FreeImages.com): some old book stock photos that were turned into png format

- Smithsonian Open Access Images: old newspaper images turned into png format

- RPG Mapshare: the rug on the top of the staircase, a few of the tables, the waste baskets,  the couch/sofa in the dining room, a few of the books, the blank scrolls, the golden goblets, the wall tapestries, the glass and gold container in the lab, the potions, and whoever made this (https://rpgmapshare.com/piwigo/galle...28/category/38) which served as a starting point for the wooden walls which were based on a set of free "Tavern" walls from Lokistics over on deviantart.

----------


## Tiana

Nice, I'd been wondering if you had snuck any of my assets in there. You should still do the indoor shading, but keep it light, since you'll probably be using dynamics.

----------


## Hermit

There will probably be a few more of your assets in there, your comment made me remember you made some tools! (which I needed for the carriage house). I was waffling on whether or not to do the indoor shading because I am indeed planning on using dynamics. Although I am woefully inexperienced in how their system works, so I still need to play around with it to see exactly what it will do to my map. I'll see what kind of shading I can do that fits and try to keep it light, no promises  :Razz:

----------


## Hermit

Alrighty, enough of that dark, full of stuff 1st floor. The empty second floor approaches! 

I am pretty happy with how the outside turned out and I think it is sufficiently dark to push it further away and give the indication that it is the 2nd floor. Oddly, my 1st and 2nd floor images are slightly different sizes so I had to mess with the copied layers quite a bit to make them fit. Opinions on the roofing/shadows would be greatly appreciated as this is my first attempt to do it in this way. I opted for non-directional/top-down lighting because I didn't know what I was doing, but if you think directional lighting would be better please let me know. I'm willing to put in the new shadows and go back to the 1st floor to add the shadows there as well.

The 2nd floor is much more fun, in my opinion, because there are a few hidden rooms, a secret passage, and lots of books!!!  :Very Happy:   I will update again once I have the balcony railing and flooring in place.

*Attributions for New Stuff*

Vintyri Project - roofing tiles

Bogie - chimney

----------


## Tiana

> There will probably be a few more of your assets in there, your comment made me remember you made some tools! (which I needed for the carriage house). I was waffling on whether or not to do the indoor shading because I am indeed planning on using dynamics. Although I am woefully inexperienced in how their system works


Yeah I don't know how it works either. Be sure to check the thread, I added some more toolsy things for you. Well, and other people, but I figured a couple of those assets I just posted might be useful to you in a carriage house so I made sure to post them.

----------


## Hermit

Thank you for posting the new assets! These are great and I already know where I can place some of them  :Smile:

----------


## Hermit

I am relatively happy with how the flooring looks, although it always looks better with furniture and rugs on top.  I am interested in anyone's opinion on the "carpet" textures used in some of the rooms. I think that they come across as carpet, but I'm not sure if that's because I've been staring at it for so long.

I still need to place shadow on the staircase to push the lower steps to the 1st floor and add the doors/thresholds to finish up my "base layer" to then place the furniture.  I am aware some of the rooms are blocked off by walls, these are "secret" or "hidden" rooms and will have a way to access them through levers, the ol' book trick, and some "painting doors."


I am also including an updated 1st floor image with some of the assets that Tiana posted (thank you!).

**Full list of Attributions for both 1st and 2nd floor**

- Neyjour: all of the vases (except the one to the direct north of the double door), the mushrooms and fungi (from Deep Woods and Fantasy Fungi), and the awesome grey tiles (a mod on Bogie's tiles) in the kitchen/storage area, trinkets and poweder containers, shovels

- Bogie: all items not specified as contributed by others (includes: chairs, tables, couches, benches,  plates, utensils, stove, hand baskets, crates, barrels, jars, jugs, teapots, chests, cups, trays, plates, coins,  rugs, doors, the foot-boards below the doors, books, bookshelves, lanterns, statues, stage, preset workshop table, chimney on the second floor, stairs on the second floor other than double staircase), the carpet pattern on the 1st floor and the cool grey & black diamond tiles

- Tiana: woven baskets, wood working tools, axe, wagon wheel, hammer, leather gloves, metal buckets, bristle brush, axe in stump, percolator/coffee pot, leather stool

- Greytale: green, Victorian-style sofa

- Lokistics: "tavern wall" set for stable/carriage house walls

- Sockydm: the stone texture/wall pieces used for the fireplace and towers

- Ftourini: the blank paper texture/sheet of paper image, the wood texture for the front deck steps

- DM142 (Devianart): a few bookshelves

- Vintyri Project: roofing tiles

- Borysses: wood patterns

- Ransie: wood patterns

- J Owen: wood pattern

- Waldkunst (Pixabay): tile pattern, modified to be seamless

- Birmingham Museum Trust: carpet pattern

- Engin Akyurt (Pixabay): carpet pattern

- PB/Probono: candles, scrolls, and books

- Dundjinni Forums / Bogie's Cartographer's Guild thread for Mapping Elements: cabinets and a few bookshelves

- Edwin Pijpe (on FreeImages.com): some old book stock photos that were turned into png format

- Smithsonian Open Access Images: old newspaper images

- RPG Mapshare: the rug on the top of the staircase / on the balcony, a few of the tables, the waste baskets,  the couch/sofa in the dining room, a few of the books, the blank scrolls, the golden goblets, the wall tapestries, the glass and gold container in the lab, the potions, and whoever made this (https://rpgmapshare.com/piwigo/galle...28/category/38) which served as a starting point for the wooden walls which were based on a set of free "Tavern" walls from Lokistics over on deviantart.

----------


## Bogie

The map of the mansion is coming along great.  Excellent choices of mapping elements.   The second floor is shaping up well and will look even better when the furniture & stuff get added.  

Interesting insider info on making elements.
Regarding: "Greytale: green, Victorian-style sofa"  That sofa originally was a chair that I took a picture of in an antique store.  
Greytale worked some photoshop magic by cutting and pasting bits of it back together to turn it into this cool sofa.
Original Chair =   Turned into a sofa =

----------


## Tiana

Oh... good idea with the copy pasta on the chair.

The carpet looks like carpet to me. You haven't been overstraining, it registers as gaudy old carpet and not texture.

It's like one of those i spy games.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Bogie and Tiana  :Smile:  and I'm glad the carpet comes across.

I thought that the back of the sofa looked familiar haha. I saw that you had credited them on your own thread so I added them to my list, I'll update it to show as a mod of a chair you made. 

I might try that method to get more sofa-type furniture. I was thinking specifically of two other chairs that you made, Bogie. The upholstered wood sides & back chair (like the yellow ones in front of the fireplace on the 1st floor) and the upholstered curved chairs (like the brown ones in the front room on the 1st floor by the candle).

----------


## Kier

Its coming along nicely. Regarding the carpet yeah, it looks good to me.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Kier!  I'm hoping to have all the furniture in place in the next couple of days, we shall see  :Smile:

----------


## Hermit

> Interesting insider info on making elements.
> Regarding: "Greytale: green, Victorian-style sofa"  That sofa originally was a chair that I took a picture of in an antique store.  
> Greytale worked some photoshop magic by cutting and pasting bits of it back together to turn it into this cool sofa.


So I thought I'd give this a go on a couple of the upholstered Bogie chairs. I actually enjoyed this and it was a fun challenge to stretch the chairs out. Bogie originally had multiple colors of these chairs so I tried to replicate that without chopping up and stretching each separate color. The result didn't match the colors perfectly, but I couldn't figure out how to get them closer to the original color choice. Any info or suggestions on how to do that would be awesome since I still don't know what all of my tools do in GIMP.

Thanks to Bogie for letting me do this and for creating the originals!

Let me know what you think.

----------


## Bogie

You did a great job with those sofas!  Or should they be called sofachairs?

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Bogie  :Smile:  I appreciate it!  I'm honestly not sure what to call them lol, but sofachairs sounds like a new category of mapping element to me  :Razz:

----------


## Hermit

Been a little while since I updated here. I got carried away with the library and I underestimated how much stuff was on the 2nd floor (and how quickly I could do it).  Here is a snap shot of the library and the manuscripts room. On to the kids' room and the gallery. Any comments or criticisms are appreciated  :Smile: 

*Attributions*

Bogie: books, chairs, tables, rugs, chest, glass vial, skull
Neyjour: vase, flintlock pistol, powder container, fungi/mushrooms
Probono: scrolls, carved rock, calendar stick, babylonian golden tablet
ReaperDZ: leather-bound book
XCali/Omri: "arcane machinery"
Supercaptain: quills
Caeora: lovecraftian idols, rock slab with symbols
TheReaper99: open book
RPGMapshare: mod of Supercaptain's potions
SteelRat: base empty bookshelves

----------


## Hermit

THE THREAD IS ALIIIIIIIIVE!!!!

It has been a weird year for me (as I assume it has for everyone else). Since starting on this project I became I full-time high school math teacher rather than just a substitute, so my free time evaporated.

This has been in the back of my mind since last May when my most recent post was put up. Over that time I've been using any time off from classes to work on the furniture for the second floor. Since we're on spring break currently, I finally had enough time to tackle the rest of the rooms.

I'm pretty happy with the result on the 2nd floor, I'm just not happy about how long it took me  :Razz: 

Any comments or critiques are appreciated, and thanks for taking a look even if you're just lurking!

Current attributions list (for both the 1st and 2nd floors):

- Neyjour: all of the vases (except the one to the direct north of the double door), mushrooms and fungi (from Deep Woods and Fantasy Fungi), and the awesome grey tiles (a mod on Bogie's tiles) in the kitchen/storage area, trinkets and powder containers, shovels, chests, large bed, orrery set, flintlock pistol
- Bogie: all items not specified as contributed by others (includes: chairs, tables, couches, benches,  plates, utensils, stove, hand baskets, crates, barrels, jars, jugs, teapots, chests, cups, trays, plates, coins,  rugs, doors, the foot-boards below the doors, books, bookshelves, lanterns, statues, stage, preset workshop table, chimney on the second floor, stairs on the second floor other than double staircase, skull, boat, urn, green plant, brass inkwells, single beds, ferns), the carpet pattern on the 1st floor and a mod of a rug for the yellow carpet pattern on the 2nd floor, and the cool grey & black diamond tiles
- Tiana: woven baskets, wood working tools, axe, wagon wheel, hammer, leather gloves, metal buckets, bristle brush, axe in stump, percolator/coffee pot, leather stool, wooden table in children's playroom, card set/card game, barrel tops, mushroom caps/clumps
- Greytale: silk tapestries, mod on a Bogie chair into a green, Victorian-style sofa, wall tapestries (w/ HRC)
- Lokistics: "tavern wall" set for stable/carriage house walls
- Daniel Pryor: metal door inside of library, crates, scroll with wax
- Sockydm: the stone texture/wall pieces used for the fireplace and towers
- Valnar Nightrun (Dundjinni Forums): candles with candle holders
- Supercaptain: potion bottles, ingredient piles, silver bowl, glassware alchemy pieces, quills
- Ursus: alembelic stand for Supercaptain's alchemical set
- Ftourini: the blank paper texture/sheet of paper image, the wood texture for the front deck steps
- DM142 (Devianart): preset bookshelves
- Vintyri Project: roofing tiles
- Borysses: wood patterns
- Ransie: wood patterns
- J Owen: wood pattern
- Waldkunst (Pixabay): tile pattern
- Birmingham Museum Trust: carpet pattern, jeweled necklaces
- Engin Akyurt (Pixabay): carpet pattern
- Starbright (Pixabay): jewelry
- Probono: candles, scrolls, books, flintlock pistol, powder horns, musket, cuneiform tablet, golden tablet
- TheReaper99: open book modified by PB into brewing book, books
- Steel Rat: base bookshelves for library and for some of the presets
- Chaosgate: Victorian style sofa (round back)
- Kier: rocks for hidden study and library, rearing horse bookend, pillows
- Smithsonian Open Access Images: old newspaper images
- RPG Mapshare: the rug on the top of the staircase / on the balcony, a few of the tables, the waste baskets,  the couch/sofa in the dining room, a few of the books, the blank scrolls, the golden goblets, gold mantle clock, the glass and gold container in the lab, potions, sword, pillow, and whoever made this (https://rpgmapshare.com/piwigo/galle...28/category/38) which served as a starting point for the wooden walls which were based on a set of free "Tavern" walls from Lokistics over on deviantart.
- Devin Night: monster tokens pack (panther, giant beetle)
- CG Trader free 3d models modified into top-down pngs and painted:
     - Liushi: dancer statue
     - 3dzakaz: ram
     - Unixium: tree
     - Anavrin: winged victory
     - Soi: knight/armor with armature to pose
- ALes (Pixabay): pocketwatches, spyglass, handfan
- Futureboy: book covers w/ dragon
- XCali/Omri: arcane machinery orbs
- ReaperDZ: leather book
- Caeora: lovecraftian asset pack for idols and a few symbols/stones with symbols, spiderwebs
- RogueDragon/JR: books
- DarkWorkx (Pixabay): blank open book, armillary sphere map, china & japan map
- Rhenton: globe
- IronDwarf: desk/table with drawers
- Wolfgang Sauber: pyramid of the sun model base image
- Kuczora: Avenue of the Dead base/reference image
- Unkowns: vanity/dresser with mirror in master bedroom

----------


## Hermit

The last piece of the house is done. Finally.

I thought about adding in the outside/roof of the rest of the house, but when I added it in it was distracting from the main map pieces. I would appreciate some input on that idea in particular because I added the roofing and grounds to the 2nd floor, so I feel like that visual theme should continue. I do like the paper texture, but it doesn't fit with the rest of the maps.

I'm thinking about making a "grounds of the mansion" map with a fully enclosed mansion, but we'll see how much time I have. I will for sure be moving on to work on the catacombs under the house and a cave system, so I'll update the thread with that once I've made some progress.

**Attributions for this map are the same as the above map**

----------


## Bogie

You did a fantastic job with this mansion Hermit!  Great use of all the elements.

----------


## Arimel

Really impressive project here and the resource list quite impressive on top of that.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Bogie and Arimel  :Smile: 

I have probably 3 more pieces to the project that need to be finished for it to be fully "complete," but the house, at least, is done.

I put the resource list in there so anyone who likes something in there can go get it themselves, plus I like to give credit because I couldn't have made it without the awesome elements.

----------


## Hermit

After some playing around, I decided to make a version with the roof included to better match the other two maps. I'm not entirely sold on this version of it. It might be because I found it difficult to vary the roof texture and create depth. Any suggestions or thoughts on that would be appreciated. I tried some shadowing layers under each roof section, but I'm not entirely satisfied with that.

***attributions are the same as previous 3rd floor map***

special attribution thank you to the Vintyri Project collection of mapping elements for the roof textures that were fun to play with

----------


## Hermit

Hello all!

I am updating this thread with the last few maps for this adventure to finally happen. Weird to think I'll actually be done with this project, but a good feeling overall.

The last set begins with an outside view of the house with the grounds that I feel pretty good about. My digital painting will always need some work, but I'm happy with how it turned out. The roofs are a bit monotonous in places, but I think the effect of showing the odd hodgepodge of elevations and bits of the house is worth some sameness in the tiling. I tried my best to add a "fog" effect to the map as an overlay, let me know what you think. Also, if anyone is interested in the graves/tombs at the top of the map I can post those up sometime.

*Attributions:

- Bogie: barrels on the back left deck

- J Owen: wood pattern

- Vintyri Project: roof tiles



Next we have the first of two underground maps. This is part of the story I wrote, but doesn't bear any resemblance to the other maps in this set. For completeness I wanted to put them up here with the rest of the house. This map is the entrance to the catacombs from the mausoleum on the lower left of the grounds from the map above. I wanted an earthy, hand-hewn feel for this one. A huge thank you to Kier for putting up the rocks and pebbles so that I could spend hours rearranging various piles of them to make all of the debris. Not sure if I did the water on the left of the map well, but I think it reads as water.

*Attributions:

- Bogie: crates, barrels, crystal ball, mug, pot, sword, small chest

- Neyjour: fungi/mushrooms, shovels, vases, empty holes, tiling in the big sarcophagus room

- Probono (PB): scrolls, rock slab

- Caeora: lovecraftian idol

- Supercaptain: potion bottles



Lastly, we have the end of the adventure and personally the most difficult map for me because I had to try a lot of new things. The ritual chamber is supposed to have an energy beam opening a portal on an old stone monolith. I don't like color or lighting effects because I'm bad at them, but I gave it go here. For this I wanted partly natural cave elements mixed with a huge stone structure. 

*Attributions:

- Bogie: crystal ball



See you on the other side of the glowing yellow door!  :Smile:

----------

